# gmc 1500 vs gmc 2500 light snow



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a fairly heavy plow (700 Lbs) on my sierra 2500 that i want to hang on my 1500 regular cab, short box..
I know the manufacture and all of you do not recommend the plow for the 1500 but this truck will only be operated by me on light snow falls. We use tractors the majority of the time. I want the 1500 plow setup for some condos we do. I need the small turning radius and short box which you cannot get in a 2500 series truck or F250 truck. I will put in a lift kit and air shocks to take out the sag ? This truck will only be operated with care by me and on light snow falls only. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Crank t-bars a little bit (if you want), throw some timbrens in there and GO! Expect front end parts to wear a little quicker but if you use it like you say then go for it. Company around here runs 8ft Fisher HD's on their half-ton foremans trucks all year. Other people might say, well there's going to be that one heavy storm where you use that truck anyway, and then stuff will break, well, that's up to you to follow your own rules for what the truck is used for.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks 
There are no tbars om 2011 1500 though.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

even with new shocks and a lift kit its still a 700 Lb plow on a half ton but for just small storms and if you dont have the plow on it all the time you should be fine


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1429713 said:


> Crank t-bars a little bit (if you want), throw some timbrens in there and GO! Expect front end parts to wear a little quicker but if you use it like you say then go for it. Company around here runs 8ft Fisher HD's on their half-ton foremans trucks all year. Other people might say, well there's going to be that one heavy storm where you use that truck anyway, and then stuff will break, well, that's up to you to follow your own rules for what the truck is used for.


i dono man. call me a noob, but i disagree with the whole never plow with a half ton thing. i see more half ton trucks pushing snow than anything else.

as mcw said, up your suspension a little. use timbrens or whatever you need to lift your front end as you will lose a few inches.

the rack, tie rods, tie rod ends and ball joints are going to be the same on a 1/2 vs 3/4 (correct me if im wrong) so the only real difference between the 2 trucks is the engine size, which doesn't matter for plowing, and the suspension.

your only issue is holding the plow in the air. there are many products that will tighten your suspension.


----------



## threecaptains (Dec 18, 2010)

i have a 90 gmc standard cab shortbox with a 7.5 meyer with pro wings on it that i hae used for many years in heavy or lite snow the turning radius is great i have had no problems with my set up and on most occasions moved the same or more snow than other heavier trucks with strait or v plows wont be tradiing this unit off for awhile


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

threecaptains;1432583 said:


> i have a 90 gmc standard cab shortbox with a 7.5 meyer with pro wings on it that i hae used for many years in heavy or lite snow the turning radius is great i have had no problems with my set up and on most occasions moved the same or more snow than other heavier trucks with strait or v plows wont be tradiing this unit off for awhile


i blame the wings.

you shoudl give scoop extensions a try once. you may be surprised as to how well they work


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

birddseedd;1431979 said:


> the rack, tie rods, tie rod ends and ball joints are going to be the same on a 1/2 vs 3/4 (correct me if im wrong) so the only real difference between the 2 trucks is the engine size, which doesn't matter for plowing, and the suspension.


This is very much incorrect, the steering gearbox, tie rods, tie rod ends, ball joints are almost always larger and heavier duty on a 3/4 ton truck, along with the frame, axles, differential carrier, transfer-case, suspension, brakes, and often times the transmission. Furthermore, in most cases the gas engine options over lap between 1/2 and 3/4 tons.

There is no question 3/4 tons are more suited to plow, but that being said, for the first two years of plowing I used my 1/2 ton and it did fine, even for the heavier snows. Now I use my 3/4 ton and use my 1/2 ton as a backup.

You won't have any problems plowing with a 1/2 ton, especially light snows, just be smart about it. Although I think you'll be tempted to use it on heavier snows since that is when you need the most help and want extra equipment running.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

700 lbs is a heavy plow for a 1/2 ton front end. Heavier plow means more ballast should be run in the back. Might add a leaf to the rears. But I agree with others, it is very workable with some mods to the suspension to take out the sag so you can push over curbs. The suspension mods will not increase the carrying capacity of the front end, so expect more maint. in the long run. Something else to consider...Does it affect your 2011 warranty on the truck?


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Why not just look for a used lighter duty plow for it? Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] NJ;1434022 said:


> Why not just look for a used lighter duty plow for it? Thumbs Up


eh. all he needs to do is upgrade the suspension a tad bit. maybe add 5-800 lbs in the back. but to be honest i dont see anyone doign that either if they have 4x4


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1434026 said:


> eh. all he needs to do is upgrade the suspension a tad bit. maybe add 5-800 lbs in the back. but to be honest i dont see anyone doign that either if they have 4x4


I'm not saying it wont work but its always better to have a plow matched to the right size truck, like i would never put a 10 foot hd plow on my truck it wouldn't be wise. He also mentioned 
air bags and that stuff adds up real quick. Much easier to find a lightly used plow made for that size truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] NJ;1434080 said:


> I'm not saying it wont work but its always better to have a plow matched to the right size truck, like i would never put a 10 foot hd plow on my truck it wouldn't be wise. He also mentioned
> air bags and that stuff adds up real quick. Much easier to find a lightly used plow made for that size truck.


yes it will be easier I agree. but easier does not get the job done.

you can upgrade the suspension to be as strong as a bigger truck. frankly my old c10 could hold as much weight as a 3/4 ton. grandpa really beefed up the rear end. I regret getting rid of that truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

as far as price goes, airbqgs are quite expensive. but not as expensive as a new truck. but getting the work done he has can earn the cash to get w bigger truck.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont care how much mods you do to your truck 5 lug is 5 lug ........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kashman;1434208 said:


> i dont care how much mods you do to your truck 5 lug is 5 lug ........


you mean rim and tire size?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

yep ask any real mach and they will tell you 5lug axle will hold no weight


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1434243 said:


> you mean rim and tire size?


PLEASE refrain from EVER giving advice on PS again. Very bad information!

1) There is a big difference between a 3/4 and a 1/2ton as far as front end parts

2) Timbrins wont lift your truck up, they will prevent it from squatting

3) There is a big difference between your grandpa's C10 and a new 1/2 ton.

4) 5 Lug referes to the nuber of lugs... although I am fairly sure a 2011 1/2ton is a 6lug still.

With that said you have the right idea though. It wont make an ideal plow truck but it will get the job done. Timbrens and a little weight in the back.

What kind of plow is it? There are atleast a couple guys on PS that can give you first hand experience with a new style half ton and larger plows. I


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1434265 said:


> PLEASE refrain from EVER giving advice on PS again. Very bad information!
> 
> 1) There is a big difference between a 3/4 and a 1/2ton as far as front end parts
> 
> ...


was not comparing the two. only the amount of weight that could be held in the bed.

i advice that a 1/2 ton will get the job done. you tell me im wrong. and then tell him that a 1/2 ton will work. really? you just want to ridicule me jsut for the sake of ridiculing me. weather what you say makes sense or not....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

btw, my friends older half ton siverado has an 8 lug..... and he did not have to buy a new truck to have it. (somewhere around 8 lugs. i didnt really count them when putting the lift on it)


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1434267 said:


> was not comparing the two. only the amount of weight that could be held in the bed.
> 
> i advice that a 1/2 ton will get the job done. you tell me im wrong. and then tell him that a 1/2 ton will work. really? you just want to ridicule me jsut for the sake of ridiculing me. weather what you say makes sense or not....


You adviced with poor information on why it would work and you basic knowledge of the truck at hand.

Also, I dont understand how you dont get the difference with 5,6 and 8 lugs yet you put a lift in???

Oh and:

4) Prowings are scoop extensions.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1434275 said:


> You adviced with poor information on why it would work and you basic knowledge of the truck at hand.
> 
> Also, I dont understand how you dont get the difference with 5,6 and 8 lugs yet you put a lift in???
> 
> ...


i knwo the difference between lugs, i just wanted to be confident that that was waht he was talking about.

and yes prowings are scoop extensions, but they are vastly different from the style that i have.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1434280 said:


> i knwo the difference between lugs, i just wanted to be confident that that was waht he was talking about.
> 
> and yes prowings are scoop extensions, but they are vastly different from the style that i have.


Huh OK 
So when you say you "didn't count them" on your buddies truck what do you mean? What why would you have to count them? Basic knowledge when dealing with trucks.

What makes your wings so much different then the basic concept of prowings?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1434283 said:


> Huh OK
> 
> What makes your wings so much different then the basic concept of prowings?


mine stick straight forward with a 4 inch flare. this traps more snow than what pro wings with only a 30 degree angel have.

between my experience with them and what others have said about them on PS ill never go without full 90 degree extensions. tho i might try without the flare


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1434286 said:


> mine stick straight forward with a 4 inch flare. this traps more snow than what pro wings with only a 30 degree angel have.
> 
> between my experience with them and what others have said about them on PS ill never go without full 90 degree extensions. tho i might try without the flare


You have "box ends" not "wings". Maybe a hybrid "box wing" ussmileyflag


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1434310 said:


> You have "box ends" not "wings". Maybe a hybrid "box wing" ussmileyflag


that sounds more correct.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

birddseedd;1434269 said:


> btw, my friends older half ton siverado has an 8 lug..... and he did not have to buy a new truck to have it. (somewhere around 8 lugs. i didnt really count them when putting the lift on it)


Probably a 1500*HD*, which was sort of a hybrid of a 1500 and 2500...including the heavier axles that take 8-lug wheels.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

theholycow;1434354 said:


> Probably a 1500*HD*, which was sort of a hybrid of a 1500 and 2500...including the heavier axles that take 8-lug wheels.


i dono. the thing is moded from top to bottom. not hd tho. k1500


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1434361 said:


> i dono. the thing is moded from top to bottom. not hd tho. k1500


What year? If its a solid axle it is VERY common for people to swap in 8 lug axles. If its an IFS and is a 1500 it has to be an HD... suppose someone could have swapped out the 6 lugs stuff but at that point they would have been better off doing a solid axle swap.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1434371 said:


> What year? If its a solid axle it is VERY common for people to swap in 8 lug axles. If its an IFS and is a 1500 it has to be an HD... suppose someone could have swapped out the 6 lugs stuff but at that point they would have been better off doing a solid axle swap.


i dont kniw the full history. nice truck non the less.


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

birddseedd;1434267 said:


> was not comparing the two. only the amount of weight that could be held in the bed.
> 
> i advice that a 1/2 ton will get the job done. you tell me im wrong. and then tell him that a 1/2 ton will work. really? you just want to ridicule me jsut for the sake of ridiculing me. weather what you say makes sense or not....


I totally understand what you mean.But when to start to beef up the springs and the front end at the end day you still half a half-ton frame so I wouldn't spend any money on a half-ton truck 
I would rather find a 3/4 ton or 1 ton frame. But that's just my suggestion. Good Luck


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i seen a guy running a short box with a vee plow and it didn't look too bad, he did something to it but it looked legit , other than the dents he had in his truck lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] NJ;1434416 said:


> I totally understand what you mean.But when to start to beef up the springs and the front end at the end day you still half a half-ton frame so I wouldn't spend any money on a half-ton truck
> I would rather find a 3/4 ton or 1 ton frame. But that's just my suggestion. Good Luck


a 3/4 is definatly better. but i think most people would agree that beefing it up is the only way to get a business going to the point where he can buy a better truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok thanks for all the advise. For all the guys stating I need a 3/4 ton truck.

I have lots of 3/4 ton trucks and tractors, this is a special circumstance, I have some very tight properties which need a tight radius turning truck so 3/4 is not an option. I need to carry a bigger plow because i do not want to back up 10 extra times cleaning up the street after we pull the drives. The plow will have wings which is added weight. 
The truck will only be used on light snowfalls where we can get away without transporting tractors around sites.
The truck will be pampered, someone please tell me where to get air shocks or some product to carry the plow.
thanks for the help


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1434440 said:


> i seen a guy running a short box with a vee plow and it didn't look too bad, he did something to it but it looked legit , other than the dents he had in his truck lol


Either you've been up tymusichere lookin`around or there is another idiot running short box with a V and a dent or two.

Our regular truck is 2500 with Duramax-Allison. Three of these do the heavy commercial lots (hotels, churches). Our Baby truck is the 1500 reg cab short box with the baby V-Boss. It is a very touchy machine to operate. It is set up to clear 23 sites in 11 hours, curb to front door and salting too. It can get into and out of places it`s bigger sisters can`t get near
1) 500 to 1000 pounds behind the rear axle to keep it down
2) `06 truck plowing since `08. so far in the last 30 days transmission rebuild and up-grade$3660, front right bearing-brake $1000. 3 other trucks `04, `05. `06, haven`t had to open up the Allisons yet.

Most here speak of suspension, don`t forget the transmission is much lighter than the 2500`s Allison. A good machine for special duty but not cheap to operate


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Kirby ent;1440101 said:


> Ok thanks for all the advise. For all the guys stating I need a 3/4 ton truck.
> 
> I have lots of 3/4 ton trucks and tractors, this is a special circumstance, I have some very tight properties which need a tight radius turning truck so 3/4 is not an option. I need to carry a bigger plow because i do not want to back up 10 extra times cleaning up the street after we pull the drives. The plow will have wings which is added weight.
> The truck will only be used on light snowfalls where we can get away without transporting tractors around sites.
> ...


IMO there's no need to justify yourself quite that much. You have lots of exactly the rig that people are recommending but it's not doing the job to your satisfaction. You know what your needs are and you have a decent enough plan. You'll upgrade the truck where you can. If the truck has some failures you'll fix it. If it doesn't do the job you'll rethink the idea.

It's funny, nobody has a bad word to say about compact pickups and Jeep Wranglers but half tons are right out.

If you would prefer a 2500 but need a tighter turning radius, how about a Quadrasteer?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Quadrasteer dosent even exist anymore and was a dumb idea to begin with...

I'm pretty sure the new GM's have airbags in the front from the factory do they not? I'd assume they will componsate by themselves... Put the plow on and don't worry about it

Everyone saying buy an HD completly missed the point that you need a daycab short box... I guess your only other option would be find a F350-550 without a box with a 60" cab to axle... Better yet find one with the wide front axle that will turn wayyy sharper then the half ton...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Quadrasteer still exists. You can't get it on a new truck but there's plenty of existing Quadrasteer trucks that are in good condition for someone who wants a 2500 but is settling for a 1500 to get a better turning radius.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If u can't buy it anymore IMO it dosent exist... Find a regular cab with quadrasteer lol...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

No need for regular cab if you've got Quadrasteer and your goal is tight turning radius.

Ok, I rescind my recommendation. Quadrasteer would be a terrible solution to Mike's problem because you can't buy a brand new truck with it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

theholycow;1440402 said:


> No need for regular cab if you've got Quadrasteer and your goal is tight turning radius.
> 
> Ok, I rescind my recommendation. Quadrasteer would be a terrible solution to Mike's problem because you can't buy a brand new truck with it.


I dont think resale is any better, most likely worse! What about getting parts for something that was only made a few years on very few trucks in the whole scheme of things... What about when it breaks and he's driving down the road sideways LOL...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The parts issue is a much more meaningful point against the idea. Replacing parts on a run-of-the-mill 1500 that breaks from being run too hard may be easier than acquiring Quadrasteer parts if the system breaks. If Mike considers QS, he might be well advised to check into reliability and parts availability.

I'm just putting it out there as a possibility, not the be-all end-all of solutions to his problems. It might not be a great idea, or it might not even be palatable to Mike and therefore a non-starter.


----------

